# Glenmore Sands trade power these days?



## Carol C (Sep 9, 2006)

How does a red Glenmore Sands trade now that the post-BS dust has settled? Anyone own and have experience enough to compare pre- versus post-BS trade power there?

Also, are there any South Africa resorts in RCI that trade like "tigers"? Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences!


----------



## zinger (Sep 10, 2006)

Mine post B/S has been trading like a tiger... Almost everything posted on the sighting's board can be seen with it.


----------



## Cayuga (Sep 10, 2006)

zinger said:
			
		

> Mine post B/S has been trading like a tiger... Almost everything posted on the sighting's board can be seen with it.



Really!!??? That's a little hard to believe! What makes GS so desirable?


----------



## zinger (Sep 12, 2006)

Cayuga said:
			
		

> Really!!??? That's a little hard to believe! What makes GS so desirable?



Honestly, I don't know.  All I can tell you is that after B/S it became a great trader.


----------



## Janie (Sep 16, 2006)

My Wilderness Dunes peak week 26 is a tiger trader since Black Sunday.


----------



## Strong1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Glenmore trades*

Glenmore Sands 1 bedroom red unit, purchased on '03 - always banked a year ahead

'04 deposit - Monte Carvoiero Club, Portugal - exchanged in '04
'05 deposit - Club La Costa at Marina Dorada, Malaga Spain - exchanged in '04
'06 deposit - Houses at Summer Bay, Orlando - exchanged Jan 06

'07 deposit - PAHIO at Ka'Eo Kai, Kuai - exchanged after Black Sunday

Still VERY happy with my Glenmore Sands trades.


----------



## beachsands (Sep 21, 2006)

I just traded my Glenmore Sands 2br wk 48 for a week at Discovery Beach Resort in Cocoa Beach over the July 4th week this coming 2007. A very good trade in my opinion.


Joel


----------



## LisaH (Jul 2, 2007)

Has anyone deposited your 2009 Glenmore Sands week yet? If so, how is the trading power compared to the weeks from previous years? Feel free to PM me if you like...

Thanks!


----------



## dsfritz (Jul 3, 2007)

*Glenmore Sands*

I wonder how everone is getting such good trades.  I have banked a year in advance and am hardly getting any trades- also a red week.  I wonder why???


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jul 4, 2007)

Out of curiosity - what are the levies for Glenmore Sands? 

Thanks.
Evelyn


----------



## KHcancun (Jul 4, 2007)

*Just in case anybody from RCI is reading this thread, please don't believe any of these "anecdotal" stories of good trade power concerning Glenmore Sands.   IT STINKS!!! It really does! It really really really does!!  *

I would be happy to discuss my experience by email with any Tugger..


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 5, 2007)

RCI kicked back my 2008 week - Glenmore says there's no reason they shouldn't have taken it - anyone else have this problem?


----------



## arfie (Jul 12, 2007)

dsfritz said:


> I wonder how everone is getting such good trades.  I have banked a year in advance and am hardly getting any trades- also a red week.  I wonder why???




I have two weeks...both dogs since B/S.  I wonder, too, what the difference is as most of what I've read on this board says GS took a hit.


----------



## dundey (Jul 26, 2007)

I had 2 peak Glenmore weeks that have continued to go down in trade power the last few years.  But then again most of the T/s weeks I own have also decreased.

Because of this I recently sold one.  I'll hold the other for awhile and see what it does, but may dump it too and look for another less popular SA resort.  
I believe that when a significant number of US RCI members start to buy an SA resort, the trade power is adjusted down over time.  Could be supply & demand.


----------



## Dottie (Jul 26, 2007)

My Glenmore Sands is a VERY weak week for 08.  My 07 was a tiger trader.


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 14, 2007)

*Tigers*

Dikhololo is the Tiger of all traders!   I have owned numerous south african properties and Dikhololo prevails!


----------



## PGtime (Sep 1, 2007)

*GS trades*

We owned 2 peak red weeks (2 BR/2 BA) and sold them due to both becoming marginal traders after BS.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 1, 2007)

KHcancun said:


> *Just in case anybody from RCI is reading this thread, please don't believe any of these "anecdotal" stories of good trade power concerning Glenmore Sands.   IT STINKS!!! It really does! It really really really does!!  *
> 
> I would be happy to discuss my experience by email with any Tugger..



Hey dude, long time no see! Hope you're doing well and staying cool! P.S. I love your sense of humor in this post. RCI...listen to Ken, he knows that Glenmore stinks like a dead rattlesnake in the bush!


----------



## Strong1 (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been very happy with my Glenmore Sands week after BS.  My unit for 11/28/08 just pulled a Manhattan Club 1 bedroom for June of 08.  It had only been deposited for a couple of months, so the trading power at time of deposit must have been good.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 3, 2007)

Nobody has deposited their *2009 *weeks yet? I'm still curious about how 2009 weeks trade. Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## magiroux (Sep 9, 2007)

LisaH said:


> Nobody has deposited their *2009 *weeks yet? I'm still curious about how 2009 weeks trade. Feel free to PM me if you like.



If I remember correctly, I don't think *ANY* 2009 weeks can be paid for and/or deposited until October.


----------



## arfie (Sep 9, 2007)

magiroux said:


> If I remember correctly, I don't think *ANY* 2009 weeks can be paid for and/or deposited until October.



I have two week deposited for 2009...both seem to be worse than the 2008 ones.  I'm going to try to work with them and get something, but when I can't even see  the easiest places, it's time to think about dumping them.  Seems like a steady decline rather than BS I think.


----------



## arfie (Dec 4, 2007)

magiroux said:


> If I remember correctly, I don't think *ANY* 2009 weeks can be paid for and/or deposited until October.



Well, I have two banked in August.  So you are wrong.


----------



## arfie (Dec 4, 2007)

LisaH said:


> Nobody has deposited their *2009 *weeks yet? I'm still curious about how 2009 weeks trade. Feel free to PM me if you like.



Absolute dogs.  Orlando is tough for these.  And they used to be the best traders I had.

And I'm not joking...


----------



## dsfritz (Dec 8, 2007)

*Glenmore SAnds*

I banked our 2009 week about 2 months ago.  So far, not much is showing up.  We just got our bill for maintainance fee last week.  It's about $220 U.S. for a 1 bedroom.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 8, 2007)

arfie said:


> Absolute dogs.  Orlando is tough for these.  And they used to be the best traders I had.
> 
> And I'm not joking...





dsfritz said:


> I banked our 2009 week about 2 months ago.  So far, not much is showing up.  We just got our bill for maintainance fee last week.  It's about $220 U.S. for a 1 bedroom.



Which week do you own? Anyone know how much is 2008 levy for a studio?


----------



## Karen G (Dec 10, 2007)

I just deposited my April 2008 week at Glenmore Sands and was happy to see that it pulled Manhattan Club for October '08. The 2008 levy for a 2 bedroom was $372.54 (2,500R).


----------



## LisaH (Dec 10, 2007)

Karen G said:


> I just deposited my April 2008 week at Glenmore Sands and was happy to see that it pulled Manhattan Club for October '08. The 2008 levy for a 2 bedroom was $372.54 (2,500R).



Good to hear, Karen! I'll email her again.


----------

